# not passing gas on a long flight puts you at risk for Cecal Volvulus



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

We all know flying can make us anxious because we may need to pass gas in a closed environment- after all gases expand by upto 30% on a flight. What if we get an uncontrollable urge and you have a window seat. Just trying to get out of your row might turn out to be quite an endeavour. And if there is a long queue for the bathroom. Well this paper says unpassed gas can cause cecal dilation and even rotation leading to cecal volvulus which could lead you to the Emergency requiring surgery. http://www.ispub.com/ostia/index.php?xmlFi...l3n1/flight.xml Go equipped with Pepto Bismol on the flight. It does kill odor.


----------

